# Possibly the worst looking



## eddy45 (Apr 26, 2015)

girls bike ever, but it was free and needs tires TLC and could be a fun project.


----------



## vincev (Apr 26, 2015)

Old K Mart bike.


----------



## eddy45 (Apr 26, 2015)

she will see the road once more, what the heck


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 26, 2015)

I wish I still had that kind of enthusiasm to fix any and every bike that came my way but I wouldn't even take a second glance at that bike if it were offered to me.  Have fun with it though.


----------



## eddy45 (Apr 26, 2015)

I think allot of it has to do with the lack of old bikes in my area so if I find one that needs cleaned and grease even if I don't get tires at least it survives a little longer and it feeds the monkey


----------



## vincev (Apr 26, 2015)

go for it.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 26, 2015)

eddy45 said:


> girls bike ever, but it was free and needs tires TLC and could be a fun project.



*

Go for it & have fun eddy ! *


----------



## wrongway (Apr 27, 2015)

A three speed girls road bike?? Is that original? Are those handlebars stock?


----------



## eddy45 (Apr 27, 2015)

I got no clue to the originality I always thought these speedy road bikes were kind of scary to ride, I trust coasters over cables, pavement has no give.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 27, 2015)

A vintage 3, 5, or 10 speed bike will be given some effort by me. They sell like hot cakes!

Personally, those late 80s-early 90s girls Huffy's were the ugliest things ever built. Pink, green, turquoise, white, purple, magenta, neon, blue colors splattered all over the bikes. Color-matched seat, cables, and grips were also part of the grand ensemble. I want to puke every time I see one.


----------



## eddy45 (Apr 27, 2015)

*K mart shoppers*

BB cleaned and greased, chain is in PB blaster bath moving to the top end. And for the ugliest bike in the world a BROOKS CR3 to match.


----------



## eddy45 (Apr 28, 2015)

*Plan b k mart cruiser*

It was a long night almost done


----------



## ZOOK (Apr 28, 2015)

good job. where are you located that there are no old bikes to be found?


----------



## sfhschwinn (Apr 28, 2015)

Just sold the same boys model all fixed up for $150


----------



## partsguy (Apr 28, 2015)

sfhschwinn said:


> Just sold the same boys model all fixed up for $150View attachment 211527




$150?! DANG!!! That's about double what I can get here.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Apr 28, 2015)

I paid $40 for the bike, and spent $18 on 2 new tires, $2 total on new brake pads for front and back (they are sunlite brake pads that sell for $15 a pair in the local bike shops here) and $2.50 on 2 new brake cables for a total of about $63 into the bike. That's the only reason why I got $150. I probably could have gotten $175-200 on CL but it was bought by a local person that will bring me more buyers in the future so I lowered the price. That's the only good thing about new York, you can buy for cheap and sell for high


----------



## eddy45 (Apr 28, 2015)

I live in upstate NY Lake Huntington its near the 69 Woodstock site, there are some bikes but most people are happy to let them rot rather than sell them or just give them away its crazy one guy showed me 3 bikes in his woods they were there a long time but when I ask if I could buy them he just said no so I thought why even let me see them if there not fore sale, I finished the cruiser by the way just need wheels I went a little overboard


----------



## eddy45 (Apr 28, 2015)

*Plan C My sisters new bike*

Her favorite color is red and she has been looking for a bike so I took the opportunity to make her a cruiser not bad for 2 days some wax and  old spray paint, Thanks everybody for all the interest in this old thing.


----------



## Big Moe (Apr 29, 2015)

Good for you. If you love old bikes you love them no matter what form they take. Like the red and white by the way.


----------



## Ken Dine (May 19, 2015)

*1970s Huffy*



eddy45 said:


> girls bike ever, but it was free and needs tires TLC and could be a fun project.




It looks to be a 1970s era 3-speed Huffy and someone has added 10-speed handlebars to it.

It actually has a graceful frame and the main crank is easy to take apart and clean and re-lube, which you really need to do, but the bearings are all caged so it's easy to do.

Here's a similar Huffy that a bought for $20 and fixed up:





Here it is after I was done:





Here's how yours looked when new (mine was the same before some yahoo painted it blue


----------



## 2jakes (May 19, 2015)

Ken Dine said:


> It looks to be a 1970s era 3-speed Huffy and someone has added 10-speed handlebars to it.
> 
> It actually has a graceful frame and the main crank is easy to take apart and clean and re-lube, which you really need to do, but the bearings are all caged so it's easy to do.
> 
> ...




Looks great & awesome color combination !


----------



## partsguy (May 20, 2015)

sfhschwinn said:


> I paid $40 for the bike, and spent $18 on 2 new tires, $2 total on new brake pads for front and back (they are sunlite brake pads that sell for $15 a pair in the local bike shops here) and $2.50 on 2 new brake cables for a total of about $63 into the bike. That's the only reason why I got $150. I probably could have gotten $175-200 on CL but it was bought by a local person that will bring me more buyers in the future so I lowered the price. That's the only good thing about new York, you can buy for cheap and sell for high




I have so many parts bikes I can pick, the only things I ever need to buy are inner tubes, occasionally tires, cables, or bar tape. Reflectors, brake pads, calipers, hardware, brake levers, handlebars, bearings, seats, you name it. I do have to have rims trued on a rare occasion. You should have seen the before & after of a 1977 Schwinn Varsity I restored. I didn't make much on it but I felt all warm and fuzzy inside  







If you read my ads, I never say "lots of NEW parts", I say "lots of parts REPLACED". I'm a slick used bike salesman


----------

